# Rider added a stop at Walmart then back home unable to cancel waited 30 minutes while he shopped



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

First time this has happened to me if someone asks I don't wait while people shop. But this PAX had a stop at Walmart and then his second stop was back home. I tried to cancel after 15 minutes and no go the app wouldn't let me cancel the trip while it was in progress. 30 minutes later he returns. Is there a way to cancel this trip. Or see extra stops before picking up a Pax. How would you handle this if you realized this was happening at the first stop?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> First time this has happened to me if someone asks I don't wait while people shop. But this PAX had a stop at Walmart and then his second stop was back home. I tried to cancel after 15 minutes and no go the app wouldn't let me cancel the trip while it was in progress. 30 minutes later he returns. Is there a way to cancel this trip. Or see extra stops before picking up a Pax. How would you handle this if you realized this was happening at the first stop?


Simply end the trip.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Simply end the trip.


Yes, I could have completed the trip halfway and got a 1 rating but I was more interested in how I could avoid this trips without ever accepting them or at least cancel them before starting the trip.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

There's no way to see any stops or trip information beforehand. Stop letting passengers take advantage of you because you're scared of getting a 1 star.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

command3r said:


> There's no way to see any stops or trip information beforehand. Stop letting passengers take advantage of you because you're scared of getting a 1 star.


I am more worried about UBER suspending me for canceling a 2 stop trip in the middle at 4 am potentially stranding the PAX. In our small town, I am sometimes the only driver working from 3 am -5 am.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Many people on here in the city talk about acceptance rates as low as 10% and cancellations as high as 20%. Your mileage may vary but I would have 1* the person who left me sitting there like that. You won't ever get matched with em again..


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I would have 1* the person who left me sitting there like that. You won't ever get matched with em again..


I will in a couple of weeks so they don't know it is me. This will also alert other drivers that there is a problem with this PAX.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Many people on here in the city talk about acceptance rates as low as 10% and cancellations as high as 20%. Your mileage may vary but I would have 1* the person who left me sitting there like that. You won't ever get matched with em again..


 So, what are you going to do on the next ride with this rider when she wants to stop and shop again and this time she takes 35 to 45 minutes? Sooner or later you're going to have to deal with this and similar situations.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I know the address and the name now so this passenger will not get in my car ever again.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't know what to say about this thread except that some peoples' brains work a lot differently than mine does.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Once a trip starts, you can get a rating. Let the pax know that you dont get paid unless the wheels are moving and youd be happy to make circles around the block while you wait but if they want you to remain stationary, they have 2 minutes in and out. If they still want to 1 star ya, take the hit and move on.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Why do you care if the pax knows you 1 starred him?


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Why do you care if the pax knows you 1 starred him?


True dat


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> So, what are you going to do on the next ride with this rider when she wants to stop and shop again and this time she takes 35 to 45 minutes? Sooner or later you're going to have to deal with this and similar situations.


if you give them 1* you will never get another request from them....


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Definitely, one-star her immediately. If as you say you are often the only active driver at that hour and she frequently does her shopping then, boy will she learn her lesson.

Next time, let them know before they get out what an acceptable wait time is, and that you will end the trip and drive away if they're not back by then.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Definitely complete the trip and leave when they take advantage of you like that. 30 minutes is way over the line. Bigger problem is when someone leaves an "anchor" item in your car. I was once stupid enough to let a lady "run into the store for a minute" (supermarket) while she left her laptop and pocketbook (took her purse) in my car. I wouldn't consider driving off with her pocketbook and laptop or leaving them at the curb. For 15 minutes I sat in my car burning mad being stuck there. It was my own stupidity that allowed that. Live and learn. I will sometimes let people run into a convenience store or gas station cause you pretty much know it's going to be quick. Supermarkets, Walmarts, etc. no way.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

Johnny Driver said:


> I am more worried about UBER suspending me for canceling a 2 stop trip in the middle at 4 am potentially stranding the PAX. In our small town, I am sometimes the only driver working from 3 am -5 am.


And what did the people of your small town do to get transportation at 3 to 5 am before Uber was around? IMO, Uber should not be a 24/7, 365 day operation especially in a "small town".


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> if you give them 1* you will never get another request from them....


The concept of not being matched again with someone you rated low is only on Lyft, not Uber. With Lyft, 3 stars or below from rider or driver = no more match, no such thing on Uber.

[Edit: Seems I was corrected later in the thread about this, and a 1 star from the driver will result in not being matched again: https://help.uber.com/h/b30b3f2c-126b-433c-9e3f-9277474c5c41]


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

You have to end the trip in that situation. One 1 Star rating won’t hurt you unless you have a bunch of them already. Don’t get bullied by the Rating system and don’t let these people run you over unless that’s what you like. Make sure you 1 Star the Rider and report the incident ASAP to cover yourself too!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Report them as "My rider was Rude". Even / when they 1* you, your rating only going to drop .02 . Once you figure this out a driver can take some 10 1*'s + before you get deactivated for low ratings.

In Lyfts TOS it states 10 minutes max on a stop. Course pax never read the TOS. Why should we treat Uber pax any different ? Anyone not living under a rock knows,... 10 minutes in Wal-mart pffttt. May as well dropped them at the DMV.

I sure hope you 1*'d them back.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

I really can't think of any kind words....so I'll just say, that's unfortunate &....do better.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> I am more worried about UBER suspending me for canceling a 2 stop trip in the middle at 4 am potentially stranding the PAX. In our small town, I am sometimes the only driver working from 3 am -5 am.


Walmart is open at 4 AM in your town? I call BS on that one. But stop worrying about pax rating you and focus on making money. Sitting there for half an hour actually cost you money in lost earnings as you wait for that pax making pennies. You don't get paid to wait. You get paid to drive. I've been in your same situation. 1 AM on a Wednesday. Pax changes location to a store and I say I wait 3 minutes. At 2:50 I'm making a u-turn. 10 seconds later I'm drivin up the street repositioning the car for the next pax.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I never would have kept the ride going after the drop off. Cancel the ride and 1* with a note to not rematch. 

NEVER wait for someone to go shopping, and NEVER let people leave stuff in your car if they get out to do something.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

compared to making as little as $2.10 in wait time, ending the trip is a much better option,


And yes Floriduh wait time could have been as little a $2.10 in wait time for 30 minutes.


----------



## Sippi (Aug 22, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Walmart is open at 4 AM in your town? I call BS on that one.


Shoot.. Where are you from that you have a Walmart that closes... ever...? All the ones near me are open 24-7


----------



## überalle (Aug 21, 2018)

Johnny Driver said:


> I will in a couple of weeks so they don't know it is me. This will also alert other drivers that there is a problem with this PAX.


You can only rate the passenger right after you end the trip. Cannot rate them "later, in two weeks."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Sippi said:


> Shoot.. Where are you from that you have a Walmart that closes... ever...? All the ones near me are open 24-7


It's about half and half near me.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Sippi said:


> Shoot.. Where are you from that you have a Walmart that closes... ever...? All the ones near me are open 24-7


Los Angeles. 10 PM is the closing time for most Walmarts out here.


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Once a trip starts, you can get a rating. Let the pax know that you dont get paid unless the wheels are moving and youd be happy to make circles around the block while you wait but if they want you to remain stationary, they have 2 minutes in and out. If they still want to 1 star ya, take the hit and move on.


I read a post somewhere that drivers regularly circle the parking lot if a pax makes them wait. Does everyone do the circles and actually get paid?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Johnny Driver said:


> I am more worried about UBER suspending me for canceling a 2 stop trip in the middle at 4 am potentially stranding the PAX. In our small town, I am sometimes the only driver working from 3 am -5 am.


Well you couldn't cancel it so how is that a concern? You just taught that repeat rider in your small town that she can take advantage of you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Johnny Driver said:


> I am more worried about UBER suspending me for canceling a 2 stop trip in the middle at 4 am potentially stranding the PAX. In our small town, I am sometimes the only driver working from 3 am -5 am.


In that case, you tell the pax that, and that a "stop" is 3 minutes per Uber/Lyft guidelines (not like they've even read them) and that you will likely be sent on another trip if you have to end this one because they don't want you sitting there making no money.

If they offer some then, wait. Cash of course, up front. If not, just end the trip the second they leave the car. Walmart will never be 3 minutes anyway.

If you figure you're not getting another trip (I don't know how dead your town is) then tell them you don't get paid to wait, and see if they offer. You MAY want to wait then if you think you'll end up with nothing else anyway. Up to you. But it's a 1 star for them.



T&W said:


> I read a post somewhere that drivers regularly circle the parking lot if a pax makes them wait. Does everyone do the circles and actually get paid?


If I ever decide to wait because I don't think I'll get another trip anyway, I'm not circling. I'll tell the pax I can't wait because I have an errand to run but I'll come back in 20 minutes. Then 10 minutes each way on the nearest freeway.



Woohaa said:


> Walmart is open at 4 AM in your town? I call BS on that one. But stop worrying about pax rating you and focus on making money. Sitting there for half an hour actually cost you money in lost earnings as you wait for that pax making pennies. You don't get paid to wait. You get paid to drive. I've been in your same situation. 1 AM on a Wednesday. Pax changes location to a store and I say I wait 3 minutes. At 2:50 I'm making a u-turn. 10 seconds later I'm drivin up the street repositioning the car for the next pax.


Many Walmarts are 24 hours. Most of the ones in Houston and surrounding area are these days. So not unusual, even in a small town. My mom lives in Huntsville, TX (30,000 people, MAYBE) and it's open 24/7.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

Johnny Driver said:


> I know the address and the name now so this passenger will not get in my car ever again.


let uber know now that you don't want to pick up this rider ever again


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> In that case, you tell the pax that, and that a "stop" is 3 minutes per Uber/Lyft guidelines (not like they've even read them) and that you will likely be sent on another trip if you have to end this one because they don't want you sitting there making no money.
> 
> If they offer some then, wait. Cash of course, up front. If not, just end the trip the second they leave the car. Walmart will never be 3 minutes anyway.
> 
> ...


Many super walmarts are open 24hours they may lock one side (usually the home side) and keep the grocery side unlocked for entry control with fewer staff.


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

You tell the guy you will do him a favor and save him money AND take him back at no charge. But you MUST cash out now and give me 5 stars in your presence . Then get the heck outta there! Rate him a 1 star and you will never see him again.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

How long would you be willing to wait if the said person never returned?

I had similar experience... guy went into some business building and ... never returned.... well the "never" in my case lasted 2 min. I completed the trip and moved on. Not sure what compelled you to wait 30 mins. That's insane.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've been there, done that. One female canine left me outside a Walgreens for 30 minutes. She did not respond to any texts or calls, so I ended the trip, and we swapped 1-star ratings.

Now, if someone wants to run into a place, I make sure we have an *"up front verbal contract" *-- I can wait 2 minutes. At the 3 minute mark, I end the trip and drive away. If anyone hesitates, they get a quick "Uber Economics 101" lesson, and they can take it, or leave it. *Opportunity costs matter.* I'm doing this to make money, and it costs me $27 per hour to wait. If they can't or won't front that much cash, then I tell them they need to take their stuff with them.

One solution: If someone anchors you, and doesn't come back after 3 minutes, just drive off. Their belongings must have been on the floor behind your seat where you could not see them. Cough, cough. Ahem. When you "find" their stuff, take pictures of it, and send those pics to Uber, and keep taking trips. Eventually, you can take their junk to the Hub, or the Police, or return it for $15. Either way, you're ahead of the game vs. sitting around burning fuel.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> I've been there, done that. One female canine left me outside a Walgreens for 30 minutes. She did not respond to any texts or calls, so I ended the trip, and we swapped 1-star ratings.
> 
> Now, if someone wants to run into a place, I make sure we have an *"up front verbal contract" *-- I can wait 2 minutes. At the 3 minute mark, I end the trip and drive away. If anyone hesitates, they get a quick "Uber Economics 101" lesson, and they can take it, or leave it. *Opportunity costs matter.* I'm doing this to make money, and it costs me $27 per hour to wait. If they can't or won't front that much cash, then I tell them they need to take their stuff with them.
> 
> One solution: If someone anchors you, and doesn't come back after 3 minutes, just drive off. Their belongings must have been on the floor behind your seat where you could not see them. Cough, cough. Ahem. When you "find" their stuff, take pictures of it, and send those pics to Uber, and keep taking trips. Eventually, you can take their junk to the Hub, or the Police, or return it for $15. Either way, you're ahead of the game vs. sitting around burning fuel.


Yep... had it happen to me today. Guy gets in car, then as we're driving off asks if he can run back to the store quickly to exchange something. I told him he got 3 min (I pointed it at the clock so we both see what time it is and what 3 min is). He then wanted to leave his stuff in backseat. Before he left I told him to get his stuff cuz I will not wait longer than 3 mins. He decided to stay in car and go. Not sure about ratings, didn't bother checking. But yeah, you gotta be stern about it. Costs money to wait.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> The concept of not being matched again with someone you rated low is only on Lyft, not Uber. With Lyft, 3 stars or below from rider or driver = no more match, no such thing on Uber.


https://help.uber.com/h/b30b3f2c-126b-433c-9e3f-9277474c5c41

*Is Uber safe?*
_We're committed to the safety of everyone using the Uber platform. Uber uses technology to ensure the safety of our riders and drivers before, during and after every ride. When you're online, your vehicle's route and location are tracked by GPS.

Riders and drivers are required to verify personal information when setting up their accounts. This private information is confidential and retained to confirm identity. When you're on your way to a pickup location or destination, the rider's app displays your first name and photo, vehicle make and model, and license plate number.

As a driver-partner, your vehicle should be a safe and comfortable space for everyone, including you. While online, you reserve the right to decline or cancel any trip request. During a trip, if you feel unsafe for any reason, please pull over and end the trip immediately.

After every trip, riders and driver-partners are asked to rate each other and provide feedback before requesting or accepting another ride. *Should you choose to leave a 1 Star rating for a rider, you will not be matched with that person again.*_


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I love going to Walmart at 3am to people watch and to realize it could be a lot worse than driving for uber lol. 

Especially the girl with the spiderweb face tattoo listening to cardi b at an unreasonable volume on her phone while stocking shelves and i am not sure she even works there cause there is a wall of pallets I cant walk through.


----------



## KaliDriver (Aug 29, 2018)

Did you try to call or text them telling them they can't go and shop for half an hour? Call them and tell them to get their ass back to da choppa!


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

24hr WalMart on Euclid and the 5....



Woohaa said:


> Los Angeles. 10 PM is the closing time for most Walmarts out here.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Johnny Driver said:


> First time this has happened to me if someone asks I don't wait while people shop. But this PAX had a stop at Walmart and then his second stop was back home. I tried to cancel after 15 minutes and no go the app wouldn't let me cancel the trip while it was in progress. 30 minutes later he returns. Is there a way to cancel this trip. Or see extra stops before picking up a Pax. How would you handle this if you realized this was happening at the first stop?


You have guns there. The answer is obvious.

.



T&W said:


> I read a post somewhere that drivers regularly circle the parking lot if a pax makes them wait. Does everyone do the circles and actually get paid?


No, it is just a throw back to the days of druids and crop circles. It is a good way to work off a couple of beers as well.

.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I love going to Walmart at 3am to people watch and to realize it could be a lot worse than driving for uber lol.
> 
> Especially the girl with the spiderweb face tattoo listening to cardi b at an unreasonable volume on her phone while stocking shelves and i am not sure she even works there cause there is a wall of pallets I cant walk through.


Unfortunately, wally world pays better in Orlando.

Everything pays better but still..


----------



## zuluwarrior013 (Dec 7, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> The concept of not being matched again with someone you rated low is only on Lyft, not Uber. With Lyft, 3 stars or below from rider or driver = no more match, no such thing on Uber.


this is true, at least in the system that Lyft presents. The app tells you this is the case. BUT, I know of one time when I still got that Lyft passenger again. Same pick up address and same drop off. I am willing to bet that Lyft justified it because I was the only driver within 45 minutes or more.


----------



## screenordie (Aug 22, 2018)

unable to cancel? lol whoever takes all their stuff with them, drive off, end trip, 1 star rider rude, please dont pair me with this rider again, thank yuuuuz, uber on best

never deal with it again until it appears as a 5star from the same address

best bet was to cancel soon as it said walmart stop but every so often the system gets ya

if you have hundreds or thousands of rides you shouldn't worry bout the ratings


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Such a simple solution, just drive away.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> So, what are you going to do on the next ride with this rider when she wants to stop and shop again and this time she takes 35 to 45 minutes? Sooner or later you're going to have to deal with this and similar situations.


Some day you will have to stand up for yourself. You have a RIGHT to make money, at least min wage. Sitting in a parking lot with the timer running does not cut it. If you do not stand up for yourself, then pax and Uber and Lyft and countless others will walk all over you from now until eternity.



Coachman said:


> I don't know what to say about this thread except that some peoples' brains work a lot differently than mine does.





Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> I really can't think of any kind words....so I'll just say, that's unfortunate &....do better.


Agreed. Trying very hard to not be snarky.



wontgetfooledagain said:


> Such a simple solution, just drive away.


Imagine what would happen if you just drove away. Pax might cancel (which is what you wanted) and you get paid up until the cancel occurred. Maybe pax left something in your car, then you collect $15 for returning it 3 hours later. Maybe pax will call you and ask you to come back, you still get paid for all that extra driving. So what if they 1 star you? Best of all, pax will say to themselves "I will never have a driver wait for me at Walmart ever again!"


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

After 15 minutes, complete the trip. I don't mean end it, I mean driving where the app tells you. Get paid for your time.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> In Lyfts TOS it states 10 minutes max on a stop. Course pax never read the TOS. Why should we treat Uber pax any different ? Anyone not living under a rock knows,... 10 minutes in Wal-mart pffttt. May as well dropped them at the DMV.


 10 minutes? Is that true?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> First time this has happened to me if someone asks I don't wait while people shop. But this PAX had a stop at Walmart and then his second stop was back home. I tried to cancel after 15 minutes and no go the app wouldn't let me cancel the trip while it was in progress. 30 minutes later he returns. Is there a way to cancel this trip. Or see extra stops before picking up a Pax. How would you handle this if you realized this was happening at the first stop?


Turn your phone off, that's what I would do, go home if I had to, no way I'm gonna wait for some jerk to do their shopping for less then minimum wage.

I would call the person and tell them to end the ride now, after as long as you want to wait, or you will turn your phone off and they can pay for a few hours until the system ends their ride. Not that this would happen but I would tell them that.

One time I accepted a ride by mistake but i was just getting on the bridge and thought it was ahead of me, so I would have to drive a mile or more and do a Uturn so I tried to cancel and could not, I turned my phone off. after about 10 minutes of trying to see if he got the hint he cancelled and I got the cancel fee which was not my intention.



Johnny Driver said:


> I am more worried about UBER suspending me for canceling a 2 stop trip in the middle at 4 am potentially stranding the PAX. In our small town, I am sometimes the only driver working from 3 am -5 am.


In which case they need you (not that they care) and they won't deactivate you for this.



Yulli Yung said:


> Simply end the trip.


Oh duh, I thought he meant he couldn't end the trip for some reason.

--------------------------

In many markets it's cheaper for them to make you wait 30 minutes than to pay the booking fee etc of a new ride.

Don't let people bully you take the 1 and build up your rating by asking people for 5s and explain why you need it.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Many people on here in the city talk about acceptance rates as low as 10% and cancellations as high as 20%. Your mileage may vary but I would have 1* the person who left me sitting there like that. You won't ever get matched with em again..


and you can call in give them a 1 and make sure not to get matched by them and explain what happens if Uber makes a note of it maybe if your ratings fall you can dispute it.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> if you give them 1* you will never get another request from them....


Is this a fact in TOS or a theory?

Also if you are in a small town let the person know that if they give you a 1 that means it's less people who will be even able to pick them up and Uber will eventually not be able to send anyone or close their account. It's BS but they dont' know that.


----------



## Uberingen (Jul 16, 2018)

Johnny Driver said:


> I will in a couple of weeks so they don't know it is me. This will also alert other drivers that there is a problem with this PAX.


How can you rate someone after a couple of week?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Johnny Driver said:


> First time this has happened to me if someone asks I don't wait while people shop. But this PAX had a stop at Walmart and then his second stop was back home. I tried to cancel after 15 minutes and no go the app wouldn't let me cancel the trip while it was in progress. 30 minutes later he returns. Is there a way to cancel this trip. Or see extra stops before picking up a Pax. How would you handle this if you realized this was happening at the first stop?


Just had an exact same scenario happen to me. Two women had me drive them two miles to a dollar store. We got there and she commented that it looked like there were a lot of people in there. Since it was put in as a STOP so that she would have a return trip to her house I waited. I waited 30 minutes. Yes thirty minutes. THEN I looked over and saw the women outside the store with a card full of groceries, clothes, and pillows!! They were standing there looking at the receipt and going through their purchases!!!!

I went up to them and told them a stop is to be no more than 3 minutes and should have told them that it is out of commons sense/respect for the driver that going shopping while a driver waits is wrong and anyone with a bit of civility would know that.

The kicker is that I usually don't pick up passengers rated under 4.9 since I learned with Lyft that they tend to be pretty bad passengers. She was 4.8. I spoke with Lyft afterwards and asked how it has become ok that I have a 2 mile trip to a store with over a 30 minute wait to then take them back to their home is ok. Lyft and Uber are complicit in this. They don't care. If they really cared they would put a policy in place limiting this sort of crap. Say after 3 minutes of waiting the passenger will be charged 2 dollars per minute until the ride begins again. Or after 3 minutes the "stop" will automatically default to an end of trip without allowing the passenger to rate it.

Driving for Uber and Lyft and then seeing both companies and their unethical practices really makes me question society in general. US culture is not pretty and capitalistic companies such as Uber and Lyft don't make it any prettier.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> Just had an exact same scenario happen to me. Two women had me drive them two miles to a dollar store. We got there and she commented that it looked like there were a lot of people in there. Since it was put in as a STOP so that she would have a return trip to her house I waited. I waited 30 minutes. Yes thirty minutes. THEN I looked over and saw the women outside the store with a card full of groceries, clothes, and pillows!! They were standing there looking at the receipt and going through their purchases!!!!
> 
> I went up to them and told them a stop is to be no more than 3 minutes and should have told them that it is out of commons sense/respect for the driver that going shopping while a driver waits is wrong and anyone with a bit of civility would know that.
> 
> ...


Why would you wait at all? Stops are stops, not stop-and-waits. They are for picking up additional riders or dropping riders off when they're going to different destinations.

Only when a tip in an amount that makes it worth it is offered AND paid up front do you wait. Other than that, no drive-thrus, and if they step out of the car, they STAY out of the car!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Everyone learns by waiting exactly once. It's a rite of passage.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

It's not like Uber or Lyft give any drivers training on how to handle these situations.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> It's not like Uber or Lyft give any drivers training on how to handle these situations.


It's not like Uber or Lyft give any drivers training [xx xxx xx xxx xxx xx xxx xxxxxxxxxx]


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

DentonLyfter said:


> 10 minutes? Is that true?


Yes, it says that if the pax is going to be more than 10 mins then they should end the ride. It should be no more than 3 min IMO. Someone was talking bout Uber possibly adding a wait time pay for rides. We get paid to wait before a pickup but when the vehicle is not in motion for 3 mins then it starts charging a higher waiting rate of 45 cents a min or something like that rather than the lower per min rate. Most Traffic signal dont make any car wait more than 3 mins to get through a light so this makes sense. so at that rate its $27 a hour which is not bad at all. Im sure most of us drivers would take that pay for waiting, unless it was surging around the area

It would also stop the abuse from pax that use that low rate of per min pay and go shopping or make tons of errands and stops.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Walmart is open at 4 AM in your town? I call BS on that one. But stop worrying about pax rating you and focus on making money. Sitting there for half an hour actually cost you money in lost earnings as you wait for that pax making pennies. You don't get paid to wait. You get paid to drive. I've been in your same situation. 1 AM on a Wednesday. Pax changes location to a store and I say I wait 3 minutes. At 2:50 I'm making a u-turn. 10 seconds later I'm drivin up the street repositioning the car for the next pax.


Walmart is 24/7 in Fort Worth


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Just drive around the walmart parking lot, get out of the lot a little. You could have driven a few miles in the process to make a few extra $$


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Why would you wait at all? Stops are stops, not stop-and-waits. They are for picking up additional riders or dropping riders off when they're going to different destinations.
> 
> Only when a tip in an amount that makes it worth it is offered AND paid up front do you wait. Other than that, no drive-thrus, and if they step out of the car, they STAY out of the car!


Exactly no way I would stop and wait and waste my time for 9 cents a minute at that point you are renting your car out to them for $5.40 an hour.


----------



## Jason47811 (Sep 1, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> The concept of not being matched again with someone you rated low is only on Lyft, not Uber. With Lyft, 3 stars or below from rider or driver = no more match, no such thing on Uber.


Uber actually will do the same thing as well. Two days ago I drove a drunk guy home who gave me a one-star and also filed seven different false complaints against me, and when I contacted Uber they voluntarily offered to not pair me with him again. That happened for me one other time as well but I cannot quite remember the situation.

On a side note, I joined this forum today and saw a post where a member stated that they had noticed that a lot of the responses were very rude. From what I have been reading I would have to agree with her. What is the point of this? Being rude to people asking a question serves no purpose. To those doing so to feel superior.... I promise it's only in your own head that you are.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jason47811 said:


> Uber actually will do the same thing as well. Two days ago I drove a drunk guy home who gave me a one-star and also filed seven different false complaints against me, and when I contacted Uber they voluntarily offered to not pair me with him again. That happened for me one other time as well but I cannot quite remember the situation.
> 
> On a side note, I joined this forum today and saw a post where a member stated that they had noticed that a lot of the responses were very rude. From what I have been reading I would have to agree with her. What is the point of this? Being rude to people asking a question serves no purpose. To those doing so to feel superior.... I promise it's only in your own head that you are.


Sometimes it's rudeness. Other times it's sarcasm.

Think of this forum as the water cooler out of earshot of the bosses.

Anyone that makes it through the tough love usually ends up thoroughly enjoying being part of the banter. Anyone that doesn't? Probably not long for the job anyway. Only 4% make it to their first anniversary overall.

It takes a thick skin and an ability to look at things a bit sideways to do this type of work. "Dark sense of humor" should be listed as a job requirement, right after "Valid driver's license". They're almost equally important.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Jason47811 said:


> Uber actually will do the same thing as well. Two days ago I drove a drunk guy home who gave me a one-star and also filed seven different false complaints against me, and when I contacted Uber they voluntarily offered to not pair me with him again. That happened for me one other time as well but I cannot quite remember the situation.
> 
> On a side note, I joined this forum today and saw a post where a member stated that they had noticed that a lot of the responses were very rude. From what I have been reading I would have to agree with her. What is the point of this? Being rude to people asking a question serves no purpose. To those doing so to feel superior.... I promise it's only in your own head that you are.


I agree with suze.

i will also add that 90% of issues posted by new people have already been covered to death, a little time spent using the search bar will answer almost any question.

It gets annoying seeing the same post every 2 weeks about "I got a 1 star, it was so unfair!" or "Uber took 47% of the fare, how is this possible?" Without the sarcasm, it becomes boring.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Johnny Driver said:


> I will in a couple of weeks so they don't know it is me. This will also alert other drivers that there is a problem with this PAX.


The rider app usually does does change their rating right away. It might take a week. Also, you can not change a Riders rating with Uber anymore.


----------



## Ironhawk2 (Feb 24, 2017)

Just be polite, tell them that the most you can wait is 5 minutes, uber policy. Than tell them that they can request another uber once they are done shopping.


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> First time this has happened to me if someone asks I don't wait while people shop. But this PAX had a stop at Walmart and then his second stop was back home. I tried to cancel after 15 minutes and no go the app wouldn't let me cancel the trip while it was in progress. 30 minutes later he returns. Is there a way to cancel this trip. Or see extra stops before picking up a Pax. How would you handle this if you realized this was happening at the first stop?


Start the second trip and drive till you're far enough to end the trip. No way would I get punked that hard.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Johnny Driver said:


> First time this has happened to me if someone asks I don't wait while people shop. But this PAX had a stop at Walmart and then his second stop was back home. I tried to cancel after 15 minutes and no go the app wouldn't let me cancel the trip while it was in progress. 30 minutes later he returns. Is there a way to cancel this trip. Or see extra stops before picking up a Pax. How would you handle this if you realized this was happening at the first stop?


Why are you trying to cancel a trip that you've already driven on ? You don't cancel trips you've already driven on, you end trips. Do you not want to get paid ?

If you know someone is going to a Walmart or store then you immediately ask them how long they plan on being there. No matter what they say you politely tell them you'll be able to wait 3 minutes. If they ask why, you say you don't get paid much to wait and it's best for both if they just request another ride since they'll be losing money paying you to wait and you get paid more when actually moving.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I tell all second stop riders you have 5 minutes then I will end the ride and leave. Everyone has made it so far. If they start to complain I tell them I make .14 cents a minute waiting and it's not worth my time.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Jason47811 said:


> Uber actually will do the same thing as well. Two days ago I drove a drunk guy home who gave me a one-star and also filed seven different false complaints against me, and when I contacted Uber they voluntarily offered to not pair me with him again. That happened for me one other time as well but I cannot quite remember the situation.


I agree that Uber will do it on request. I was referring to it happening automatically for low ratings, which is only on Lyft.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> The concept of not being matched again with someone you rated low is only on Lyft, not Uber. With Lyft, 3 stars or below from rider or driver = no more match, no such thing on Uber.


I am sorry but you are mistaken. 
1 star, from either the rider or driver, will cause the apps algorithm to unpair the two parties. Unless the rider games the system and gets a new account you will not be matched to that Rider....


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I am sorry but you are mistaken.
> 1 star, from either the rider or driver, will cause the apps algorithm to unpair the two parties. Unless the rider games the system and gets a new account you will not be matched to that Rider....


Please quote a source for this from any Uber webpage or from the app, and I will gladly agree.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Please quote a source for this from any Uber webpage or from the app, and I will gladly agree.


From UP 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-1-star-do-not-match-again.107586/
And, if I cared enough to dig to find where it has been moved to on the Uber website I would... But, check my screen name.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> From UP
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-1-star-do-not-match-again.107586/
> And, if I cared enough to dig to find where it has been moved to on the Uber website I would... But, check my screen name.


Thanks for that, it seems I stand corrected then.

Looks like it was moved to here:
https://help.uber.com/h/b30b3f2c-126b-433c-9e3f-9277474c5c41


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Johnny Driver said:


> First time this has happened to me if someone asks I don't wait while people shop. But this PAX had a stop at Walmart and then his second stop was back home. I tried to cancel after 15 minutes and no go the app wouldn't let me cancel the trip while it was in progress. 30 minutes later he returns. Is there a way to cancel this trip. Or see extra stops before picking up a Pax. How would you handle this if you realized this was happening at the first stop?





Johnny Driver said:


> I am more worried about UBER suspending me for canceling a 2 stop trip in the middle at 4 am potentially stranding the PAX. In our small town, I am sometimes the only driver working from 3 am -5 am.


What did he say when he returned after 30 minutes with groceries?!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

End the trip


----------



## weykool (Jan 13, 2017)

Me thinks the issue here is someone is confused as to who is the driver and who is the rider.
The title says the DRIVER added a stop......come to find out it was the PAX who added the stop.
This might lead to confusion as to who is in charge of the ride...........


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Johnny Driver said:


> First time this has happened to me if someone asks I don't wait while people shop. But this PAX had a stop at Walmart and then his second stop was back home. I tried to cancel after 15 minutes and no go the app wouldn't let me cancel the trip while it was in progress. 30 minutes later he returns. Is there a way to cancel this trip. Or see extra stops before picking up a Pax. How would you handle this if you realized this was happening at the first stop?


Just end the trip next time.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Ubingdowntown said:


> Start the second trip and drive till you're far enough to end the trip. No way would I get punked that hard.


And if they leave personal items in car just throw 'em on the sidewalk! 
It's YOUR car, don't be taken advantage of.


----------



## Antz (Apr 20, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Definitely complete the trip and leave when they take advantage of you like that. 30 minutes is way over the line. Bigger problem is when someone leaves an "anchor" item in your car. I was once stupid enough to let a lady "run into the store for a minute" (supermarket) while she left her laptop and pocketbook (took her purse) in my car. I wouldn't consider driving off with her pocketbook and laptop or leaving them at the curb. For 15 minutes I sat in my car burning mad being stuck there. It was my own stupidity that allowed that. Live and learn. I will sometimes let people run into a convenience store or gas station cause you pretty much know it's going to be quick. Supermarkets, Walmarts, etc. no way.


So do you still complete the trip even though they left an item in the car or how would you go about dealing with that.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Next time she does that, have some fun in the parking lot:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Antz said:


> So do you still complete the trip even though they left an item in the car or how would you go about dealing with that.


I completed the trip and took the hit as a 1 time learning lesson. Now, I won't stop for someone going to a supermarket or big box store. I end the ride and tell them they have to request a new ride when they are done shopping.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> if you give them 1* you will never get another request from them....


not with uber. 
1 stats do not automatically block a passenger from getting a ride next time. you need to write in requesting Uber block that passenger.

with Lyft - any rating you give 3 or under - will auto block that passenger.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Report them as "My rider was Rude". Even / when they 1* you, your rating only going to drop .02 . Once you figure this out a driver can take some 10 1*'s + before you get deactivated for low ratings.


It affected me by .01

[/QUOTE]I sure hope you 1*'d them back.[/QUOTE]

I am going to have to change my tactics. In the past, I gave these type of rides a 1 rating 2 weeks later but I see Uber has changed things and once I enter it into the app it can't be changed.



Fozzie said:


> I never would have kept the ride going after the drop off. Cancel the ride and 1* with a note to not rematch.
> 
> NEVER wait for someone to go shopping, and NEVER let people leave stuff in your car if they get out to do something.


Exactly what I should have done Fozzie.

I only do this part-time, in fact, my other business gets so busy in the winter I have to stop ubering for a few months. I have only been doing this for a year and a half (not counting taking 5 months off in the middle) and I am still learning. In the past, people always asked if I minded if they went in a 7-eleven for something real quick. This rider was my first ride of the morning and I had only had 2 sips of my Dunkin Donuts coffee. I was just waking up good at the time. I didn't know he had set the trip up with a stop and then return trip back home and I didn't even realize he was going to Walmart till we got close. I thought he was making a trip just to pick up something quickly and come right out. I knew I was in trouble when he went for a big buggy and not one of those little baskets.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> What did he say when he returned after 30 minutes with groceries?!


Can you help me put these in the back? No tip either. 6 minute round trip from the PAX house.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Yep... had it happen to me today. Guy gets in car, then as we're driving off asks if he can run back to the store quickly to exchange something. I told him he got 3 min (I pointed it at the clock so we both see what time it is and what 3 min is). He then wanted to leave his stuff in backseat. Before he left I told him to get his stuff cuz I will not wait longer than 3 mins. He decided to stay in car and go. Not sure about ratings, didn't bother checking. But yeah, you gotta be stern about it. Costs money to wait.


Yup that's a one star rider right there. He knew it would take longer than three minutes and wanted to weigh you down with his anchor.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

You need to stop letting this individual penetrate your existence.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> First time this has happened to me if someone asks I don't wait while people shop. But this PAX had a stop at Walmart and then his second stop was back home. I tried to cancel after 15 minutes and no go the app wouldn't let me cancel the trip while it was in progress. 30 minutes later he returns. Is there a way to cancel this trip. Or see extra stops before picking up a Pax. How would you handle this if you realized this was happening at the first stop?


Just go to trip details page and hit "cancel" then LEAVE that dingleberry in the dust.

At least you have learned - you'll never make that mistake again I hope!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The fact that a customer had the gall to make you wait 30 minutes to shop at Walmart is insane. Just the pure lack of value for another working person's time is disgusting. People know they can get away with this on Uber/Lyft because rideshare doesn't raise the fee much at all for sitting still. People would not be doing this cray cray ship in taxis.

There's drivers here that won't even pick people up at Walmart, let alone wait for them to shop there during a stop. The only time I let people stop to go inside a store or restaurant is for a quick bite to eat or to get general conveniences at gas station/sleven. If it isn't fast food or small convenience store it's not happening. If you tell me you're planning to shop at a big grocery store or department store I will definitely cancel/end trip and take my one star.

The only time I did a long wait for someone in the middle of a ride was on my very first day where I let a guy on New Years stop at an Ethiopian restaurant to eat for an hour. Then he wanted to do another ride off the app and basically tipped me more than Uber would have ever paid for the ride. Other than working some deal like that, not happening.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Id have just drove off after the first stop, no waiting, just end trip. 1 * her and report to fuber she left you waiting and lied about coming back out.


----------



## dave_guy (Aug 2, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> I am more worried about UBER suspending me for canceling a 2 stop trip in the middle at 4 am potentially stranding the PAX. In our small town, I am sometimes the only driver working from 3 am -5 am.


Tell the rider to cancel the trip, so simple



reg barclay said:


> The concept of not being matched again with someone you rated low is only on Lyft, not Uber. With Lyft, 3 stars or below from rider or driver = no more match, no such thing on Uber.
> 
> [Edit: Seems I was corrected later in the thread about this, and a 1 star from the driver will result in not being matched again: https://help.uber.com/h/b30b3f2c-126b-433c-9e3f-9277474c5c41]


You can also request not to be paired with any rider you do not want to see again even if you gave them 5 stars



Johnny Driver said:


> It affected me by .01


I sure hope you 1*'d them back.[/QUOTE]

I am going to have to change my tactics. In the past, I gave these type of rides a 1 rating 2 weeks later but I see Uber has changed things and once I enter it into the app it can't be changed.

Exactly what I should have done Fozzie.

I only do this part-time, in fact, my other business gets so busy in the winter I have to stop ubering for a few months. I have only been doing this for a year and a half (not counting taking 5 months off in the middle) and I am still learning. In the past, people always asked if I minded if they went in a 7-eleven for something real quick. This rider was my first ride of the morning and I had only had 2 sips of my Dunkin Donuts coffee. I was just waking up good at the time. I didn't know he had set the trip up with a stop and then return trip back home and I didn't even realize he was going to Walmart till we got close. I thought he was making a trip just to pick up something quickly and come right out. I knew I was in trouble when he went for a big buggy and not one of those little baskets.[/QUOTE]
Always ask before you accept any trip if there are stops and for how long...this eliminates the problem up front. Watch the poor ratings of the rider, makes all the difference in most cases...good luck



Ardery said:


> not with uber.
> 1 stats do not automatically block a passenger from getting a ride next time. you need to write in requesting Uber block that passenger.
> 
> with Lyft - any rating you give 3 or under - will auto block that passenger.


Better yet, file a complaint that the rider was rude for a particular reason and automatically you will not be paired again plus you are protected by uber driver protection policy.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

I will keep saying this until I am no longer blue in the balls, 
1-ask pax how long they will be(they will lie but that's ok). 
2- tell them you have to get some gas, cigs etc and for them to call you once they are ready
3-proceed to drive around, rack up the miles and when they finally call(17 miles later) head back to the pickup location.
4-This step is important, complete the multi stop trip on the app and wait for them to request another trip. When that request comes through to you, accept it and as you approach them at their pickup location, CANCELL the trip and slowly drive by them
5-Gurantee they won't do that again 
This is know as the Legendary Miami Longhaul and Shaft

you're welcome......................



Seamus said:


> Definitely complete the trip and leave when they take advantage of you like that. 30 minutes is way over the line. Bigger problem is when someone leaves an "anchor" item in your car. I was once stupid enough to let a lady "run into the store for a minute" (supermarket) while she left her laptop and pocketbook (took her purse) in my car. I wouldn't consider driving off with her pocketbook and laptop or leaving them at the curb. For 15 minutes I sat in my car burning mad being stuck there. It was my own stupidity that allowed that. Live and learn. I will sometimes let people run into a convenience store or gas station cause you pretty much know it's going to be quick. Supermarkets, Walmarts, etc. no way.


You end the trip, drive off and collect the $15 lost item fee you will claim once she calls saying she left her items in your vehicle and wants you to return it



Reynob Moore said:


> You need to stop letting this individual penetrate your existence.


penetrate?


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> I am more worried about UBER suspending me for canceling a 2 stop trip in the middle at 4 am potentially stranding the PAX. In our small town, I am sometimes the only driver working from 3 am -5 am.


Well if the PAX rates you less than 3 stars and you are the only car they are screwing themselves...not you. They wont be matched with you again so if you are the only car in the area they wont be able to get a ride or will have to pay an extended ppickup fee


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Serves you right.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Communication folks! And grow some nuts! Oh you added a stop to walmart....'

Me: I see you want to stop at walmart. My policy is to wait 5 minutes which it is impossible to get in/out of walmart in 5 minutes. I am going to end the trip which you can order another ride after you have checked-out.

Rider: Well, uh, other drivers.....

Me: I am ending the trip and you can order another Uber. Thanks and have a great day.​
I can care less about stars. They get a 1 star and I will likely get a 1 star. No need to report to Uber or waste my energy worrying about a rating. I move on to the next ride.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

It’s funny how some people feel obligated to this BS platform.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ratings are meaningless in the grand scheme of things. An occasional 1* isn't going to kill you. Nobody that's given more than 3 rides has a 5.0 rating. As the Alidean Commandment says "Thou Shalt Keep Thy Ass Out Of The News" and quit worrying about ratings.

Ratings/badges/compliments can be a source of personal pride but beyond that IDGAF. At 4.95 rating I get the same shit pay as someone that has a 4.61 rating. I don't get better trips. It's nothing but psy ops ways for Uber/Lyft to control your behavior.

If I go into Starbucks or Chipotle and say "can I pay with my ratings/badges/compliments?" I will be one non-caffeinated hungry jabroni.


----------



## dave_guy (Aug 2, 2017)

New2This said:


> Ratings are meaningless in the grand scheme of things. An occasional 1* isn't going to kill you. Nobody that's given more than 3 rides has a 5.0 rating. As the Alidean Commandment says "Thou Shalt Keep Thy Ass Out Of The News" and quit worrying about ratings.
> 
> Ratings/badges/compliments can be a source of personal pride but beyond that IDGAF. At 4.95 rating I get the same shit pay as someone that has a 4.61 rating. I don't get better trips. It's nothing but psy ops ways for Uber/Lyft to control your behavior.
> 
> If I go into Starbucks or Chipotle and say "can I pay with my ratings/badges/compliments?" I will be one non-caffeinated hungry jabroni.


I agree, I have great ratings and I have to fight for everything ride I get. ..no advantage at all


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Blahgard said:


> Serves you right.


I thought ignorance was bliss.



El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> I will keep saying this until I am no longer blue in the balls,
> 1-ask pax how long they will be(they will lie but that's ok).
> 2- tell them you have to get some gas, cigs etc and for them to call you once they are ready
> 3-proceed to drive around, rack up the miles and when they finally call(17 miles later) head back to the pickup location.
> ...


Thanks for all the good replies. I realize now the error of my ways and will handle this situation much differently next time.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Johnny Driver said:


> I know the address and the name now so this passenger will not get in my car ever again.


If you one star them then Uber will ensure that it never happens.


----------

